

Apple's warning to jailbreakers - kunai
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3743

======
olgeni
"Jailbreaking your device eliminates security layers"

If I can jailbreak a device, the "security layer" already left something to be
desired.

"Dropped calls, slow or unreliable data connections"

Am I holding it wrong?

------
acido303
If You have to jailbreak something is not worth buying, I think ...

